# Merengue!



## Andy (Aug 31, 2010)

She dances way better than I. Or most people I know for that matter.


----------



## SilentNinja (Aug 31, 2010)

wow wow! that was awesome'ness!!!! Maybe i could teach Geo to do this!


----------



## Andy (Aug 31, 2010)

SilentNinja said:


> wow wow! that was awesome'ness!!!! Maybe i could teach Geo to do this!


 
Sure why not?! lol But will Geo wear a dress? You might need a lot of treats. lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2010)

"The dress is offensive. It is misdogynistic." ~ PETA


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2010)

Of course, PETA concluded their remarks by saying that all dogs have the right to party, especially if someone left the dogs out.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2010)

"Fight... for your right... to partay!" ~ Party On, Spike


----------



## Andy (Aug 31, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> "The dress is offensive. It is misdogynistic." ~ PETA


 
They have to keep her clothed, they don't want a chilidog.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2010)

STP said:


> They have to keep her clothed, they don't want a chilidog.


 
[SIGN]Puns-r-Us Award 10.10[/SIGN]


----------

